# Rational Rose sur mac ? (modél. UML)



## g.lebourgeois (20 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
dans le cadre d'une UV logicielle ce semestre-ci, on est censé utiliser l'outil de modélisation Rational Rose... qui n'existe pas sur Mac...
Or, je n'ai guère envie de manger du bootcamp juste pour ça.

Ma question est donc la suivante : existe-t'il un logiciel équivalent sur mac, et surtout compatible avec Rational Rose ?


----------



## GrandGibus (20 Février 2007)

Salut, 

Voici deux bons modeleurs UML:

Magicdraw
Poseidon

Tous, comme Rational doivent utiliser le format XMI en import et en export. Peut-être auras-tu qq chose à creuser de ce coté-ci.


----------



## ntx (20 Février 2007)

Il existe aussi Virtual Paradigm. Mais la version gratuite ne permet pas l'export en XMI.


----------



## Griaze (23 Février 2007)

J'utilise MacA&D de chez Excel Software pour ma modelisation UML ou autre.
C'est un bon produit commercial, mais dans ton cadre, il te faudrait des sponsors.

Mon Mac ayant indisponible a l'instant, je ne peux pas te dire si il exporte les modeles sous le format qu'il te faut.  Son format natif est du XML.


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Février 2007)

Griaze a dit:


> J'utilise MacA&D de chez Excel Software pour ma modelisation UML ou autre.
> C'est un bon produit commercial, mais dans ton cadre, il te faudrait des sponsors.
> 
> Mon Mac ayant indisponible a l'instant, je ne peux pas te dire si il exporte les modeles sous le format qu'il te faut.  Son format natif est du XML.



Les liens que j'ai trouvé sur cet outil me semblent cassés... 

Autre inconvénient de cette solution -à mon goût- c'est qu'elle est propriétaire Mac OS X, et que dans le cadre d'un travail collaboratif, il vaut mieux opter pour une solution multi-plateforme (comme Poseidon et MagicDraw). Cela permet de travailler avec son binome tout en conservant la mise en forme des diagrammes (ce qui n'est pas assuré avec un import/export XMI).


----------



## g.lebourgeois (23 Février 2007)

Oui GrandGibus, tu as parfaitement cibl&#233; mon besoin !


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Février 2007)

Je ne sais pas dans quel but vous allez utiliser Rose, mais si vous abordez la génération de code et MDA, je te conseille fortement de jeter un oeuil à AndroMDA. 

La quasi totalité de nos générateurs de code sont basés sur ces technos (MagicDraw+AndroMDA) et cela offre une souplesse dans la génération sans pareille.


----------



## Griaze (24 Février 2007)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Les liens que j'ai trouvé sur cet outil me semblent cassés...


Je n'ai aucun probleme avec http://www.excelsoftware.com



> Autre inconvénient de cette solution -à mon goût- c'est qu'elle est propriétaire Mac OS X


MacA&D est multi-plateforme: la version windows s'appelle WinA&D.  Les differences sont sensees etre dans l'interface utilisateur, a chaque fois bien integree dans le style de la plateforme.  C'est completement collaboratif: plusieurs utilisateurs utilisant des plateformes diverses pouvant en principe partager le dictionnaire.  Ceci dit je ne m'en suis servi qu'en monoposte.

J'aime bien cet outil, mais suis content d'en decouvrir d'autres dans les autres reponses.


----------



## tatouille (24 Février 2007)

http://argouml.tigris.org/


----------

